# Johto Mafia [N-3]



## Not Meowth (Apr 15, 2011)

*The sun sets over Johto.*

*48 hours for night actions.*

---

Notes:
- no out-of-thread communication unless you are Team Rocket.
- no quoting or screenshotting PMs.
- abstaining permitted.
- night actions voluntary.
- all informative roles will recieve answers at daybreak (unless dead/frozen/Mud Slapped).
- just for the hell of it, anyone who doesn't post for three consecutive day phases will be modkilled. Just voting and saying nothing else doesn't count.
- a few last-minute changes have been made to Petrel, Jasmine and Silver's powers; check the sign-up thread for them.​


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [N-0]*

*The sun rises over Johto.*

The streets of Goldenrod begin to crowd as day breaks, with people flocking from every city to discuss what is to be done now that Team Rocket are at large in their region. Well, _apparently_ they're at large; no signs of skulduggery were found just before, when the region was scoured for corpses. All that emerged was the body of Zora of Termina, sealed in a cocoon of ice, but she'll be right as rain as soon as she gets a bit of sun on her. The half-asleep masses collectively grumble at being called away prematurely from their beds with such a lack of threat to deal with, but eventually their protesting is calmed down and they are convinced their sleep has been lost for the greater good. With order restored, the streets grow quiet as the trainers ponder the situation.

*Nobody died last night.
Zora of Termina is frozen and may not post until Day 2.

48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Huh.  Well.  Lazy Rockets, I'm guessing, as there's no flavortext to suggest other actions were used.  Although maybe they were, and no flavor was given, meaning someone got healed last night.  I got nothin.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Possible things that could have happened, based on the role descriptions: Mafia didn't turn in an action, Mafia target was healed, Mafia was targeted by Falkner, Mafia target was Whitney, Zora of Termina was Mafia (b/c freezing prevents their night action as well), or (if I'm reading the role description right) Bruno protected the Mafia target.

Luckily we don't have an alien.

Unless we come up with something else that could have happened, I think it's worth a shot to request that Pryce not freeze Zora again tomorrow night, so that Koga can follow Zora and see if they target whoever gets killed the next morning.

It's probably too early at the moment for roleclaiming, but later if Falkner comes forward, we should also keep his Night Zero target in mind as a possible Mafia don.


----------



## ABCD (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

What an eventful day... Anyways it's possible that Zora is mafia seeing that he/she got frozen right x.x


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Claiming Falkner. I targetted Blazhy last night.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Oh my God not again OTL;; Why do you guys always roleblock me I can't possibly be the Don two games in a row (well I can but the chances are quite slim).

Anyway, I'm Chuck, the vigilante, and I didn't use my action last night because really what kind of vigilante kills people the first night? Feel free to inspect me, I'll kill someone this night to prove my innocence if need be, etc. Just... I am not Mafia this time around and I'd actually like to survive for most of the game instead of being killed/lynched within the first two days D<


----------



## .... (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*



Superbird said:


> Claiming Falkner. I targetted Blazhy last night.


...why are you roleclaiming on day 1?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Because Falkner is our role-blocker, and if I was the Don (which I am /not/) then that would explain the lack of deaths this morning.


----------



## .... (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

...good point.


----------



## Glace (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

I could really use flavour text here, but whatever. I'm guessing it's a Lazy Mafia or Zora of Termina's freezing had an effect on the outcomes. Though maybe some people were healed too? Yeah, not really able to base much off of here T-T


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*



Mawile said:


> ...why are you roleclaiming on day 1?


Someone asked. Also, I have the one of the most anti-town yet pro-town roles ever.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

I'm a non-Joey Youngster.


----------



## Mai (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

...Okay then? No need to go roleclaiming needlessly, if you don't have information or any suspicion on you.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

I wonder if Pryce,, whoever they are, stopped the kill by freezing Zora, or if the healer healed, or if the Mafia Herp'ed a Derp.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Or the healers were lucky.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

I think it's likely that they were inactive, really. More likely than the healers getting lucky, at least. Because that's some intense luck right there.

...Ah, I wish I could say something of significance/contribution in these games. But everyone pretty much said already what there is to say.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Hmm... so, what do we have for a lynch? We don't have any leads, since it's day one so far.


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Could go for an inactive, although there's a lot who haven't posted yet.  *RespectTheBlade*, for now, since they're at the top.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Why incative lynch since it's only Day 1? Lynches aren't required.


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Because, without lynching, the town cannot win.  Vigilantes only do so much (assuming there's one that does not die).  I mean, the whole point of the day period is to have a lynch!  If we don't, it's equivalent to giving up.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Because, without lynching, the town cannot win.  Vigilantes only do so much (assuming there's one that does not die).  I mean, the whole point of the day period is to have a lynch!  If we don't, it's equivalent to giving up.


I'd like to add that since we don't have an alien in this game, there's also no downside to lynching*.

*Yes, there's the chance of losing an innocent, but given the nightly Mafia kills that's a necessary risk.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

That makes sense, I'd say. I mean, they'd just keep killing every night anyways... we'll never know if we don't try! Or get anything done. Although perhaps we should wait a little longer before we start inactive lynching? Not many people seem to have gotten a chance to post yet.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

I agree with Arylett, becuase I'd like to see how people come in and defend themselves from randylynches.


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

Why are there so many of these no Day 1 kills? :P

Considering the day phase is about 33 hours in (or am I just bad at math), we can afford to wait.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-1]*

*The sun sets over Johto.

*Still rather grouchy from lack of sleep, one of the players suggests just killing someone so they can all go back to bed, namely RespectTheBlade. A few others support the principle of random murder, but none of them name a target, and several more speak out against it; not that it matters, since ole_schooler's single vote is enough to secure a majority. A Pokéball is flung from the back of the crowd, bursting open to release a Poliwrath, which carries out ole_schooler's suggestion with a punch to RespectTheBlade's face that reduces it to a shattered pulp, killing him outright. Treading through the pools of blood pumping onto the streets, his executioner carefully examines RespectTheBlade's body, but not a single R can be found anywhere on it. Oops. On the bright side, the spattering of blood that sprays onto Zora melts off the last of her icy shell.

*RespectTheBlade was lynched. He was not Team Rocket.
48 hours for night actions.
*​


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [N-1]*

*The sun rises over Johto.

*Again the slumbering masses are called urgently from their beds at an ungodly hour, and begin to protest before the emergency of the situation is hurriedly explained; a body has been found! They rush to Ecruteak, where they are pointed with horror to the spire of the Tin Tower; a small figure can just be made out impaled on the point at the top. The body is brought down with the aid of a few Flying Pokémon, where it can be verified as the remains of *Superbird*, a large, R-shaped wound cut into his chest with a knife. The crowd is so transfixed with horror at this spectacle that the frozen body of *Arylett Dawnsborough* is almost completely overlooked. 

*Superbird is dead. He was not Team Rocket.
Arylett Dawnsborough is frozen and may not post until Day 3.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

...Blazhy, what do you have to say of yourself?

Of course, the mafia could just be trying to frame her, which now that I think about, is much more likely.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

What? You guys didn't seem so suspicious of me so I decided not to kill anyone. You guys didn't even give me anyone to kill anyway. 

It'd be more helpful if you guys were clear about that, you know. How about I target Silver Panic tonight, since she hasn't posted yet? If she does then I'll switch targets. Unless you guys think someone is more suspicious, in which case I'll go for them.

If you guys don't want me to kill anyone, then perhaps Morty can verify my roleclaim, though I think Morty's role should be used to out actual Rockets instead of verifying innocent roleclaims.


----------



## ABCD (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*



Whirlpool said:


> ...Blazhy, what do you have to say of yourself?
> 
> Of course, the mafia could just be trying to frame her, which now that I think about, is much more likely.


How was she framed... There are a many possibilities like Mafia didn't kill first night and called Superbird out....


----------



## Silver (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

You can go ahead and target me tonight, I'm not going to die if I read the discription right of her right.

((Monster RP's distract me so.))


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*



Silver Panic said:


> You can go ahead and target me tonight, I'm not going to die if I read the discription right of her right.
> 
> ((Monster RP's distract me so.))


Are you saying you're Whitney?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Well... :/ Targeting someone who won't die will hardly prove my innocence. How about targeting Seri? He hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Here I am!

Unfortunately we lost our possible Falkner. We should probably wait a bit until lynching Blazhy, though. Morty is probably still alive, so let's wait until he gets his result or something.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

I'm a bit hesitant of revealing our Morty just to verify an innocent roleclaim, though. Personally I think that it'd be more useful/less risky if he discovered a false roleclaim, which would likely point to a Mafia member. Though if you guys would rather me not kill for now, I guess that's about the only other way to prove my innocence...


----------



## Phantom (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

I still have no idea. Just posting to say I'm here. (I invisable like ninja)


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

So, who do we want to lynch today? I'd rather not lynch Blazheirio, since I think we should wait for our Morty to confirm her innocence or something. It's just that I feel like trusting her.

Should we go after inactive players?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

I hate inactive lynching it feels... wrong. Especially when we end up killing an innocent.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Well... How about I target Worst Username Ever or zeKieranator? Neither have posted; if they do then I won't target them.

As for lynching... I'm okay with lynching an inactive, but I'm also rather wary of doing so at the moment as we have no leads and we'd probably just be shaving off the townies, making the Mafia's job easier... Do what you will though, I'm always hesitant about random lynching :/


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

*Seritinajii* seems awful eager to have our Morty reveal themselves.


----------



## Mai (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

I guess *Seri* sounds good.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

No, I'm just saying that if Morty is alive, he can try to confirm her roleclaim. He doesn't need to reveal himself.

Umm...*Abstain* to try to even out the votes?[/b]


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

I foresee no problem with this.

*Seritinajii*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Hmmm. I don't think Morty coming out is great now, so I think Seri might be trying to off them.

Unless they were morty themselves. but that would make all of their posts null.

*Seri*


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Agreed. Besides, wouldn't revealing Morty cause him to be a prime suspect of the Mafia?

*Seritinajii*


----------



## zeKieranator (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

*Seritinajii*.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Sighh... Well, I guess I give up. 

I'm Morty! And I asked if Superbird's "Claiming Falkner" is true. The result was that yes, it is true. I was just trying to pretend not to be Morty and defend Blazheirio.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

Still that's a really convenient roleclaim.... *Seri*.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-2]*

*The sun sets over Johto.

*Today, the inhabitants of Johto are all to eager to lynch, and as soon as Seritinajii utters something even mildly suspicious, he is called out almost immediately as a lynch target. Others soon rush to join the hounding, and his attempts to clear himself only pile on more suspicion. Again the Pokéballs come out, and in a flash of red light a Scyther streaks through the crowd and draws its scythe brutally across Seritinajii's neck. Blood spews from his severed jugular veins as he stumbles backwards, his head virtually hanging off, and instantly drops down dead. The crowd gathers around to rifle through the body, but like RespectTheBlade the day before, no signs of wrongdoing can be found anywhere on Seritinajii's person.

*Seritinajii is dead. He was not Team Rocket.
48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Not Meowth (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [N-2]*

*The sun rises over Johto.

*The search for bodies takes rather longer than usual, so the inhabitants of Johto get a slightly longer lie-in. Eventually, though, someone thinks to check Cianwood City, and unearths another bloodbath on the remote island community. Behind the back of a random house in the middle of the island, they find the body of a rather shady-looking character, collapsed right across the steps of the back door. A search of the body reveals the dead person's identity as that of *ole_schooler*, but unearths no other information. One thing's for certain; they look like a very dodgy sort of person. Definitely not one of them at all.

While they ponder this, the other group of the search party calls them over to the Gym; inside they find a second corpse at the Gym Leader's pedestal, crushed beneath an enormous rock. Luckily, they were carrying their Trainer Card in the back of their shorts, which identifies them as *Worst Username Ever*.

The rest of Johto eventually drags itself out of bed and gets to the island, with the exception of Mai. One player points out that they saw her as they passed Mahogany Town, frozen in yet another ice cocoon.

*ole_schooler is dead. They were not Team Rocket.
Worst Username Ever is dead. She was not Team Rocket.
Mai is frozen and may not post until Day 4.

48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## .... (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

I'm thinking WUE was vig-killed.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Yeah, that was me. I said the previous day that I would kill an inactive (WUE, in this case) to clear myself.

Perhaps ole_schooler was Silver? The terrorist in this game seems to roll Mafia when dead, and Silver is the only other fishy person I can think of (he's shown as a Rocket to Bugsy, after all).


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

WUE _was_ vig killed. Pretty sure he was a Youngster, due to the shorts. Now, does anybody have any ideas who to lynch?

EDIT: Ninja'd for the first time ever.


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

It said ole_schooler looked "shady" and "definitely not one of them" ... Any roles that would suggest a description such as that?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Alien, don't know which one exactly.


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

According to the descriptions and all, Silver would be the only character who could possibly be related to the flavour text.


----------



## Wargle (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

At this pint Pryce seems to be just freezing everywhere randomly. I honestly hope they're competent...


----------



## Zero Moment (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Wow. Not much discussion here.

Yeah, just because we need more discussion and because I'm bored... I vote *Glace*. I'll take this back after the discussion starts.


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Why Glace out of everyone?


----------



## Zero Moment (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*



Phantom said:


> Why Glace out of everyone?


Top of the list. And they're a frequent poster, which you would think would make more discussion then voting an inactive...


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

True. In games I am getting kinda tired of inactivity. Voting *Glace* might as well go for inactive.


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Agh! I'm here! I just really haven't found anything to post about... Sorry.


----------



## Wargle (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Hmmm, we do need to actually do something today. I don't like sitting around doing nothing, but with zero leads...


----------



## Not Meowth (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Johto Mafia [D-3]*

Hey you know what would be awesome? Me actually managing my mafia game.
No flavour today though, too lazy

*Glace was lynched. They were not Team Rocket.
48 hours for night actions.*​


----------

